# cherry shrimp tank



## ashcarter89 (1 Feb 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to what i would need to set up a cherry shrimp breeding tank but would also be a nice display tank. Ive heard loads of things and just want to see what everyone on here thought of them .

first off i have a spare 60 litre tank in which i would like to turn into a shrimp tank i want to start off with cherrys as i know that they are easy to keep and they breed well under certain conditions, is there any specific substrate to be using ??? And what happens about co2 for the plants because from what ive been reading its not to good to be dosing very much into tanks with shrimp in (which i dont really understand as ive got 5 amano shrimp in my 200l tank and they live happy with lime green drop checker and ei dosing ).

So was just really looking for some pointers about how to set up the tank .And how to get around the dosing bit?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Viv (2 Feb 2012)

I'm sure you'll get better advice about how to set up a nice shrimp tank from others than you'd get from me, but just wanted to say that my cherries have been fine with liquid carbon and seem to be coping with the change to CO2 very well too, so I don't think its anything to worry about too much. In my experience cherries really aren't very demanding about substrate either. I've had mine on ordinary sand and small diamter gravel without any problems (except when I added gravel on top of the sand and got dead spots  ).  

I put my first cherries in a tank with a thin sand substrate and a few stem plants because I wanted to see how they got on. I had no idea how hard it would be to move them out so I could improve the tank later on! There are so many in there now, and so many tiny shrimplets that I couldn't possibly hope to get them all if I wanted to start again. So the only other thing I'd say is take your time setting up the tank and get it right before adding any shrimp! 

Viv


----------



## ashcarter89 (3 Feb 2012)

Cheers Viv i will do that , and that has actually just brought back memories of trying to catch the amano shrimp in a tank i did a few years ago, had to do it in two stages because after about 15 mins of chasing the little critters i gave up , and had to come back later haha. They are extremly fast !!!


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Feb 2012)

Once it gets going you shouldn't have many problems with cherries. Even with dwarf puffers predating the little ones my colony grows.


----------

